# What to spray and when on bermuda



## ArkHay (Feb 13, 2011)

Just curious what you hybrid bermuda guys spray for pre-emerge with Glypho on your bermuda fields? I have heard everything from Atrazine to Dual to Diuron. Also a little curious about the timing. I thought i should spray around the middle of March but the weeds are coming on pretty good but i dont want to wait too late. This is in a field that was sprigged last spring and didnt get complete coverage because we had a really dry summer, so I am hoping to get a good start to it this spring. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When I spray Glypho I usually spray Eraiser. However, I've never tried spraying it on my Tifton-85 in the spring....I'm a bit paranoid and I've never seen the need to do it. I keep the field clean with Grazon P+D to get the broadleaf and Clean Pasture DF to keep the Bahia/other misc grass out. I try to spray before the first cutting and that takes care of it for the season. I tried using the new GrazonNext, but I don't feel it provides the residual action of the P+D.


----------



## ArkHay (Feb 13, 2011)

I am kinda new to this, but I have been told that you spray Glypho and a pre-emerge several weeks before the bermuda comes out of dormancy to kill all the winter weeds and grasses that have been greening up for the past month or so and that gives the bermuda zero weeds to compete with. Then you fertilize it after the bermuda starts coming out of dormancy to give it a big head start. I sprigged 32 acres last spring and didnt get complete coverage so I have a bunch of rye grass and crab grass coming up between the rows and want to make sure my bermuda gets all the help it can.


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

the only thing labeled for pre emerge in bermudagrass is Diuron/direx 4L. We mix direx and roundup when we spray our pre-emerge. We also spray our pre-emerge in december and early january. In our area in northeast texas the bermudagrass is already coming out of dormancy so spraying pre-emerge is too late.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

In northwest Arkansas, the common mixture is glyphosphate and metselfuron (generic ally). quart and .3 oz / acre respectively. Getting it out before the bermuda breaks dormancy is key. When that happens who knows the weather is crazy here too. I checked yesterday and there is still no green showing on the bermuda. That could change quickly. The first of april would be the cutoff on the glyphos application. I'm hoping the get mine sprayed in the coming week. HOPEFULLY. If you do wait too long the bermuda will get dinged pretty good. You could also wait till after dormancy and hit it with some broadleaf herbicides, the only problem is that they won't get any grassy weeds like little barley, cheet, ryegrass, etc. It is always a stressful time of year if you're a bermuda grass grower.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

What and When obviously is unique to your location and to the type of weeds your trying to kill. Down here in South Louisiana, the Bermuda AND the weeds come out of dormancy about the same time, so I spray Prowl H20 when I can catch a dry spell in Dec.,Jan., or February to satisfy my pre-emerge requirement. I sprayed several fields this week and I spray at this same time every year, usually within a 2 week window. This year, I sprayed Cimarron Max on just about everything, because it touches 98% of what I need to kill. Next year it could be something else, Banvel, Grazon, etc. depending on what sticks its ugly little head up in the spring. I have some Coastal that I can get by with just spraying 2-4D and a little Glyphosate. It dings it a little, but the Coastal is more resilient than other Bermuda hybrids I have so I can get a little more aggressive with it and save some money. And like Mike120, I wasn't impressed with GrazonNext either. P+D did a better job for me last year as well. I also tried the new (i.e.very expensive!) Pastora on 28 acres last year to kill the crabgrass and vaseygrass. It's labeled for both but it didn't kill the crab, it just stopped it from growing any more. It did kill 99.9% of the vasey, however. As for the claimed residual, I didn't take that chance. I put out Prowl anyway. Talk to some others within a 50 mile radius around you to see what they are doing. That will give you a good idea of what is customary for your location. Good luck and welcome to hay farming. If you don't have heartburn now, be patient. It will come.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

*Bermudagrass may be considered a regional forage, yet it is grown from the Pacific to the Atlantic. Not only is it grown along the Gulf Coast but it is also in Kansas and Kentucky. 
Not only is it a prolific growing plant but it can also be considered a hard to control weed species. *

I have a fond place in my heart for both Arkansas and Louisiana. In the past, both states hosted outstanding AFGC Annual Conferences. 
At the Taste of Louisiana I had to tell the Extension Agent that the food was not authentic South Louisiana French Food! No Jacks Beer! Just showing my age.

Darwood are you at all close to John Spain, raising cattle in the NW part of Arkansas.

DHFarms how close to I-10 are you? Say between Texas Line and Lafayette? Along US 90 from Lafayette to Morgan City. My Wife has family at Morgan City. I-10 & US 90 is how we travel when we visit MC.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

hay wilson, thanks for the vote of confidence. I always second guess myself after I've made a command decision. Looks like last week's spraying is starting to work. Broadleaf is definitely getting whacked, other grasses are slowly responding. The foxtail and seedling barnyard don't seem to be affected. Need a little rain to get the residual pre-emerge portion of the Cimarron down in the soil. Nothing forecasted until maybe next Friday. That means more $$ to keep pumping on the crawfish ponds. I am located about 4 miles north of I-10 near Crowley. Crowley is on I-10 about 20 miles west of Lafayette. Give me a shout when you come through. You can see my brand new baler and the payment book that came with it, too. We're easy to find. My wife is from the same area, also, the Baldwin-Franklin area, about 20 miles before you get to Morgan City on US 90.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Hay wilson, I know John Spain well. he has the most prolific stand of clovers in this corner of the state, on his place. The Northwest corner of AR is known for producing some high quality bermuda grass. Sadly, as I sit here and type, I have yet to get mine sprayed. The weather has been in the 40's with rain forcasted all week. Maybe Friday, it might get done. I'm still gonna go with glyphosate and ally, just might cut the glyphos back to a pint instead of the quart rate, got a bit of green showing. Oh the joys.


----------

